# How safe is Kahr internal safey???



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd love to replace my current Bersa .380 7-shot with a Kahr 9mm. However, I am really leery of the striker fired handguns. I saw the animation on the Kahr site and it appears that the striker is about 80 cocked after chambering a round. I would feel safer if it was in more like my Bersa that has a "half cock" position that essentially just pulls the hammer off of the firing pin and then engages a block. Do all striker fired weapons put the fining pin in a mostly cocked or fully cocked position, or are there any that essentially are more of a full double action in that one full pull of the trigger actually pulls the striker back and lets it off much like a double action hammered pistol?

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

Yes it is mostly cocked. But the engagement is enormous, I would guess .125 of an inch. Plus you have a firing pin safety in addition. Basically unless you pull the trigger all the way to the rear, it is not going off.

I would worry more about dying because my ball joint broke in a new car, as far as pure failure is concerned.

Then again there are some people who have to have a manual safety because they alway have their finger on the trigger and are "snap happy" and unless there is something to stop them, eventually they have an AD and are simply astounded that they actaully had that big of brain lapse.


----------



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

honestly, I'm not a big fan of striker fired pistols, either, however I think in a pocket carry pistol, it's one of the better set ups. I prefer it a lot to the single action model the sig 238 carries. cocked and locked is no way I want to carry something that small in my pocket.

I think ideally, for a pocket pistol, I'd like to see a double action hammer setup. However despite this, I did go with the Kahr p380 over the ruger LCP and the others.


----------

